
Justine Musk's answer to How can I be as great as Elon Musk? - ca98am79
http://www.quora.com/How-can-I-be-as-great-as-Bill-Gates-Steve-Jobs-Elon-Musk-Richard-Branson/answer/Justine-Musk?share=1&srid=iAix
======
F_J_H
From the Article:

 _They are unlikely to be reading stuff like this...Surfing the 'Net is a
deadly timesuck..._

Ouch.

